# My Classic just arrived, is it really 10 years old?



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I purchased a used Gaggia Classic from ebay and it arrived yesterday, looking at the bottom the sticker has a date of 2001, although looking at the general condition of the machine seems amazing, I removed the shower screen expecting to find a horrible mess, as I've seen images of other peoples machines, however it was very clean and after a quick wipe looks like new!

After cleaning the rest of the machine and priming the boiler and running quite alot of water through the wand/grouphead I attempted my first ever espresso.

The results were less than impressive, as I'm sure thousands of newbie baristas have experienced, I only had an unopened tin of costa pre-ground and the standard plastic tamper so I was expecting perfection, but I got brown liquid with some scum, similar to the sea where I live ( blackpool







).

I've done lots of reading, so I know that everyones response will be:

'Get a decent grinder/fresh beans'

After reading some great reviews about the Baratza Virtuoso I've already ordered one, it was only after I hit the 'buy now' button that I've read that some people have problems getting a fine enough grind with the virtuoso? although I see there is a mod to enable a finer grind setting: http://www.baratza.com/pdfdoc/virtuoso%20re-calibration%20(3).pdf

Have I been foolish in buying the Virtuoso? I did look at the Gaggia MDF, which doesn't seem that popular here, and couldn't stretch to a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

more pics, is there a 2 image limit?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I use Photobucket rather than uploading to the forum directly.

I can't comment on the virtuoso I'm afraid, but I know there are members who do use it with success. If you do have an opportunity to cancel the order though, I believe you would get a better result from another grinder. The Iberital MC2 is popular.

I have an MDF (as well as a Mazzer SJ) and personally I think the MDF is very good if the burrs are not old and dull. People on here (myself included!) get upgrade-itis very quickly and so don't give some equipment enough credit.


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a Classic from 98 on ebay last week, the thing looked hardly used! Gave it a good descale and I'm very happy! Although a new steam valve (bit leaky) and wand upgrade (as I'm doing the valve, why not) could be on the cards!!

I also received my Iberital MC2 yesterday, really happy with the initial results, bit of grind retention, but nothing major. Was also thinking about the Virtuoso, but as i already have a Dualit grinder for filter etc I decided to go for the MC2 for the finer adjustments.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The Virtuoso will be fine for your needs I suspect. I've got one and use it daily with my classic. Just dial it down to zero and away you go.

I'll have to have a read of that article on modding it to see if it's worth it. Personally I'm fine using it how it is.

A decent tamper might have to be your next purchase. That plastic crappy one that comes with it is horrible to use.

PS you might want to actually take the group head off and give that a good soak in some descaler too. There was a whole load of nasty under mine and 3 of the 4 holes were completely blocked. It's just a case of removing the 2 alan bolts and teasing it out with a screw driver. It might be a bit tight the first time.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

After a little practice I'm slowly getting better results, although I'm still waiting for my grinder and tamper to arrive, so I'm just using Costa pre-ground and the crap plastic tamper that came with the classic.

I tamped really hard whilst making my last coffee, and it took approx 5 secs before any liquid came out of the portafilter, in total it took approx 20 secs.

I could here the pump sound change after a few seconds, which I assume is due to the pressure building and hopefully a good thing!

I'm feeling more confident that with freshly ground beans and a better tamper I'll get much better shots.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds good. Never mind technique... just wait until you TASTE fresh beans


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

My Baratza Virtuoso arrived this morning, along with the Espresso Gear Luce Black tamper I ordered from CoffeeHit.

( I had paid extra for next day am delivery but there was a problem with the parcel collection so it took a day extra, however there was good communication from coffeehit and they refunded my delivery charge )

This is the first time I've ever ground my own beans, so although I didn't know what I was doing I just set the grinder on position 3 ( as I'm sure another member uses this grinder/setting ) and found it was much easier to tamp with my new tamper.

The results tasted much nicer, I just used some sainsburys coffee beans but the taste was much sweeter without the bitterness I was getting with the pre-ground costa.

It took approx 5 secs before any coffee emerged from the portafilter and took 25 secs in total although I haven't got any espresso glasses (yet) so it's a bit of guesswork.

I was still dissapointed with the lack of crema though, should I grind finer, tamp harder or just use better beans or all three?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Beans .....


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't expect too much crema from supermarket beans. Order freshly roasted online and you will see a marked difference. Hope you enjoy your setup.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As mentioned - the beans will make the difference

The Virtuoso will be fine for your needs, and a 10 year old Classic is nothing to be worried about at all either.

They usually last a good deal longer than that


----------

